# 10" Table saw blade with flat top



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Any of you guys have a favorite 10" blade with a flat top. I have been looking for one for a while with 0 results
Forrest makes one that is very close to flat. but just close.
Thanks 
Dee1


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I like this blade by Kempston.

It is true FTG grind which produces a flat bottom cut.

And it's only $33 from Amazon Prime.

Good Luck!

Be Careful.

Herb


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

A rip cut saw blade should be flat.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a Freud rip blade that was part of a three blade set. Nice 1/8" wide flat bottom grooves.

For excellent dead-flat bottom grooves also look to some of the 'box joint' blade sets (I also have the Freud brand).
The usually are set to make either 3/8" wide of 1/4" wide cuts when the blades are used in pairs. Singly they are about 3/16", but I have never measured to confirm.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a freud industrial 24 tooth rip blade that leaves a flat bottom cut. I think it was about $40 - 45


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Forrest WW2 with their #1 grind. I would have to go get it, but if I remember correctly it is essentially a TCG grind with the tops all leveled out and flattened. It cuts cleanly and leaves a flat bottomed kerf.

Wayne


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a Freud 24 Tooth FTG Rip blade that produces flat bottoms, and I also have the Forrest WWII 40 Tooth with the special "flat" grind. While it is pretty flat, mine is not perfectly flat like the rip blade produces.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's my understanding that Forrest can/will grind one for you that way, but it's special order. No idea what that might cost, but I have one on my "dream" list.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

freud all the wall


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I was recently looking for a FTG 10" blade. After a lot of searching, I found the Freud LU87R010 was the least expensive, true FTG I could find. Not all ripping blades are FTG, especially the cheaper ones.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000225UH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Any of the flat top grind (FTG) blades should be fine. Infinity 010-024/124, Forrest, Ridge Carbide, Freud Industrial LU87/LM72, CMT Industrial 201.024.10/202.024.10, Amana Tool RB1020, Delta Industrial and DeWalt Precision Trim all have them in a rip blade configuration - range is 18T to 24T.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Freud industrial (the chrome one) best rip blade I've used. LM74M010

or

CMT 24 tooth


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Lowes Irwin Marples 50T ATB-R. I had to order it ($39.98) and have it delivered to my local Lowes. I have used it several times to make box joints. Does a fine job. Every third tooth is flat so it flattens the bottom. And being a Marples, made in Italy (I think), its a higher quality than the standard Irwin products. I had to go to IRWIN.com to research it's capabilities. They have a 60 tooth version also. Also that "ATB+R" identifies any blade as flat.


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.infinitytools.com/sawing/table-saw/table-saw-blades/ripping-saw-blades/10-ripping-saw-blade-24t-125-kerf

This is the one I use. Works very well for making flat bottom grooves. Think Infinity charges about 50 bucks for it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Lowes Irwin Marples 50T ATB-R. I had to order it ($39.98) and have it delivered to my local Lowes. I have used it several times to make box joints. Does a fine job. Every third tooth is flat so it flattens the bottom. And being a Marples, made in Italy (I think), its a higher quality than the standard Irwin products. I had to go to IRWIN.com to research it s capabilities. They have a 60 tooth version also. Also that "ATB+R" identifies any blade as flat.
> 
> - RandyinFlorida


Because the non-raker bevel top teeth protrude slightly above the flat rakers, ATB/R grinds aren't truly flat….they're only "flatter". Only an FTG (flat top grind) will leave a truly flat bottom.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Freud industrial (the chrome one) best rip blade I ve used. LM74M010
> 
> - rwe2156


LM74 and LM75 are TCG grinds and aren't truly flat either.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> Freud industrial (the chrome one) best rip blade I ve used. LM74M010
> 
> - rwe2156


This is what Freud writes about this saw:
"Designed for optimal performance, this blade cuts materials that are 1/8 to 1 inch thick,* including hard- and softwood*. This versatile blade handles crosscuts with chipboard, plywood, or laminate, and can tackle thinner or thicker materials. *However, some loss of surface finish may occur when it is used outside its ideal range*"

In other words above 1" thickness there isn't enough dust space between the teeth and above it there will be developed (to much) a lot of heat.

Why using a 10" saw when the producer advise is not to saw thicker as 1". Even a 8" (maybe also a 6") saw can do this job and is much more stable (and cheaper?) than a 10" one.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow 
What a great bunch of replies Thank you all for your responses this forum is great!
Dee1


----------

